# How to record in DVD-R from the 921 using component output?



## Jorge Mazlumian (Sep 25, 2004)

Hi gents,
I just got my new 921. It's still not even authorized yet, but should happen this pm.
While I'm behind the whole stack of receivers and bundles of wires, I'd like to connect the DVR 921 in a way that I would be able to record unto a DVD-R burner using 480P output (component cables), while it is still connected to my monitor via the DVI cable.
Now, the manual says that if the DVI output is connected to a device, the component output is not active. So how do I *see* what I want to record in DVD? Is recording using S-video the only option, or do I have to disconnect the DVI cable and watch in SD mode?
thanks for helping this newbie.
Jorge


----------



## David_Levin (Apr 22, 2002)

What to you want to record to?

The only stand-alone units I'm aware of with component in are the Philips/Magnovox. These can only handle 480i.

(ps read the forum rules. You're message title should have started with "Ask DBSTalk").


----------



## ayalbaram (Aug 4, 2003)

You can not use the dvi and component at the same time.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

That's the bottom line - when the DVI cable is connected, the 921 shuts off the component output. It's either one or the other. So, if you do have a DVD recorder that will accept 480p input (which I haven't heard of, but would be VERY interested in knowing what you have that will do that), about your only option is to get a component video distribution box that will basically split your component output to two sources.


----------



## Jorge Mazlumian (Sep 25, 2004)

Thanks for the responses. No, I do not have a DVD recorder yet, but wanted to have the wiring figured out. It seems that I am a little confused. I understood that progressive DVD players (and recorders) play back in 480p, necessitating component cables for in and out. I just assumed that to get the best quality recording, the input should be the same(YPbPr). But I guess I was wrong, or at least it was wishfull thinking on my part. I searched around and the recorders have S-video input and YPbPr output, advertising progressive scanning playback and 480p/480i output.
I guess I'll have to wait.
Thanks again
Jorge


----------



## schulty (Oct 14, 2004)

Jorge Mazlumian said:


> I'd like to connect the DVR 921 in a way that I would be able to record unto a DVD-R burner using 480P output (component cables), while it is still connected to my monitor via the DVI cable.


Yeah I gave that some thought also. However, when looking through some of the specs for DVD recorders, I could not find one that recorded in DD (5.1) or anything other than 2ch Stereo. Even if I could get stuff recorded in 480p (which I doubt), not having the 5.1 sound from the HD broadcasts would bite it.

I'll have to wait until the Sony Blu-Ray DVD Recorder is priced for the masses. Or at least for us early adopters


----------



## Raymond Simonian (Nov 22, 2002)

Jorge Mazlumian said:


> Thanks for the responses. No, I do not have a DVD recorder yet, but wanted to have the wiring figured out. It seems that I am a little confused. I understood that progressive DVD players (and recorders) play back in 480p, necessitating component cables for in and out. I just assumed that to get the best quality recording, the input should be the same(YPbPr). But I guess I was wrong, or at least it was wishfull thinking on my part. I searched around and the recorders have S-video input and YPbPr output, advertising progressive scanning playback and 480p/480i output.
> I guess I'll have to wait.
> Thanks again
> Jorge


I have had excellent results recording anamorphic images from High Definition channels on the 921. I first thought you had to copy onto the hard drive of the 921 to do this but I found away around it. I recorded Intolerable Cruelty and it came out very well. I was impressed. I recorded onto a Toshiba RD-XS32. I even got sound comming out of all the surround sound speakers. The sound is called Dolby D/M1. To get anamorphic image to the DVD you must do the following:

1. Turn the 921 to a High Definition Channel. Have your Component or DVI cables connected to the Television.
2. Go to the settings of the 921 and change 1080i to 480i. But before you do this you also must have an S video connection from the 921 to your DVD unit and S video connection going back to the television. Your television must have switching capabilities from one to the other. Once you change the setting from 1080i to 480i the sreen will go blank. You must then switch your television to the S video connection comming out of your DVD recorder. The display screen of your settings will come back on the screen as will your play back of whichever channel you are watching. Just get out of the setting menu. You will notice that the images are squashed and you have black borders to the left and right. This is the anamorphic image. Just like rented DVD's. Just widen the image with your television formating. I am assuming you have a High Definition Wide Screen Television.

My XS32 has an IR Blaster. This is essential. Most have a VCR+ Guide. The channels that don't have a Guide number assigned are a problem in that you will have to leave the Cable Box or Satellite Box left on to the channel you want to record. Your code on the remote must be left on "1" for the IR blaster to be programed to operate the 921.

I am having a lot of fun with this. I finally can have my own collection of home made DVD's. I like portability.


----------



## ajohnson (Jun 28, 2004)

So basically you are recording 480i?


----------



## Raymond Simonian (Nov 22, 2002)

ajohnson said:


> So basically you are recording 480i?


I think I am recording 480p. Its the same as a widescreen DVD that you buy or rent. That is what the DVD players put out when you rent the 16x9 movies. Look on the back of the DVD's you rent or buy that are widescreen. Many of them will say "Anamorphic Widescreen". The copy that is made from the 921 in the fashon I described is vastly superior to standard television that is stretched. None of the DVD's are yet High Definition. That format has yet to be made publicly available in the U.S. There are not even any High Definition DVD players. The only format that is High Definition are some of the JVC VHS players and you won't find the HD movies in the rental stores. You might be able to purchase them but they are not widely available.
I understand that there are a few DVD playrers with component in but they are still not going to be able to record High Definition. The closest thing you are going to get is what I described above. In addition, If you can get past the copywrite issue, anamorphic DVD can be copied on the RD-XS32 and an anamorphic DVD can be made which is very similar to the original. There is a thead on AVSforum.com that is titled "Do Video Stabalizers Work" which list several makes that fit between DVD to DVD editing that do just that.


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 10, 2002)

Your getting 480i on your recorder. I have the same setup on my 921/DVD recorder and it works great for recording downconverted HD on your DVD recorder. The 921 outputs place everything except for 480i on the component or DVI output. Of course your DVD recorder can then playback your disk in Progressive Scan mode (480P).

I purchased a Philips 615 DVD recorder just recently that has Component Inuts. First recorder I have ever seen that has these. Not sure what they will buy me though. I may be able to do a 480P recording but not sure if it would be any better PQ in all reality.


----------



## David_Levin (Apr 22, 2002)

The Philips can only handle 480i on the component input. It would be nice if the 921 supported this mode. The component connection would probably provide a cleaner recording.

By the way, if you also want your home recorded anamorphic DVD to be properly letterboxed on a 4:3 TV you'll need to set the 16:9 and "Automatic Letterbox" flags with a tool like ifo edit.

http://www.videohelp.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=214323


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 10, 2002)

Should work as well if you set the 921 aspect ratio to 4:3. If you have a 16x9 program with this selection you should see it in Letterbox format.



David_Levin said:


> By the way, if you also want your home recorded anamorphic DVD to be properly letterboxed on a 4:3 TV you'll need to set the 16:9 and "Automatic Letterbox" flags with a tool like ifo edit.


----------



## David_Levin (Apr 22, 2002)

But if you set TV 4:3 for 16:9 HD material the 921 will create a letterbox and you will not get an Anamorphic DVD (you'll get 4:3 with a letterbox). Picture quality will not be as good.


----------



## ajohnson (Jun 28, 2004)

Well, I've been doing some research, and I found a site here: http://hometheater.about.com/od/dvdrecorderfaqs/f/dvdrecgfaq13.htm that says all DVD's are actually 480i, the player just converts it to progressive scan upon playback. The same site also answers a "can I record a dvd in hd" question here: http://hometheater.about.com/od/dvdrecorderfaqs/f/dvdrecgfaq14.htm

It does appear that the Philips DVD recorders are the only ones that have spdif inputs for dolby digital recording at this time.


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

ajohnson said:


> Well, I've been doing some research, and I found a site here: http://hometheater.about.com/od/dvdrecorderfaqs/f/dvdrecgfaq13.htm that says all DVD's are actually 480i, the player just converts it to progressive scan upon playback. The same site also answers a "can I record a dvd in hd" question here: http://hometheater.about.com/od/dvdrecorderfaqs/f/dvdrecgfaq14.htm
> 
> It does appear that the Philips DVD recorders are the only ones that have spdif inputs for dolby digital recording at this time.


OK, please explain the, "native format"  I'm not saying this is true and it would take some research to obtain, but there are some video expert sources touting the, "native format" and that the latest DVD players can up-convert to the native format of 480p and now 720p.


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 10, 2002)

Hate to be the bearer of bad news, but Philips decided to NOT manufacturer the DVD recorder with 5.1 inputs. I emailed them after I saw it and wanted one desperately. No reason was given for the decision. They still have it listed on their website for some reason.



ajohnson said:


> It does appear that the Philips DVD recorders are the only ones that have spdif inputs for dolby digital recording at this time.


----------



## David_Levin (Apr 22, 2002)

ibglowin said:


> Hate to be the bearer of bad news, but Philips decided to NOT manufacturer the DVD recorder with 5.1 inputs. I emailed them after I saw it and wanted one desperately. No reason was given for the decision. They still have it listed on their website for some reason.


Did you receive the E-Mail recently? If it's true, this would be a huge dissappointment.


----------



## David_Levin (Apr 22, 2002)

An upscaling DVD player has the advantage of doing the scaling on the original digital source (before being converted to analog, sent over component, then reconverted to digital at the TV).

But, if you're using a DVI (or HDMI) connection, then the digital signal is being sent directly to the TV and picture quality will depend on who has the better scaler.


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 10, 2002)

I got the email from Philips back on 9/22/04:



> Hello,
> I do not know the reasoning behind the decision, however Philips decided to cancel production of the DVDR740. Since the production was cancelled, none of this model was produced, which is why it is not available for purchase on the Philips Online Stores.
> 
> Thank You,
> ...


----------



## David_Levin (Apr 22, 2002)

Interesting, I wonder if Misty representing the online store really knows what going on with Philips in production. Was production permanently cancelled?

I searched and found a customer in the UK who did get a message from a rep saying the release there was cancelled.

http://forum.digitalspy.co.uk/board/showpost.php?p=2685200&postcount=2


----------

